

How Usability Testing Drastically Improved HelloSign's App (YC W11)  - guiseppecalzone
http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2013/11/19/how-usability-testing-drastically-improved-my-clients-app/

======
johnnytsang
Good article about usability testing

